# Middle GA - New D&D or M&M Campaign



## AnthonyRoberson (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all.  My job is relocating me back to *Macon, GA* this week and I am ACHING to start a campaign again.  I would like to run *1st Edition AD&D*, *3.5 D&D* or *2E M&M*.  If there is anyone in Middle Georgia that is interested in playing in a regular campaign, please let me know!!


----------



## blade/palidin (Dec 12, 2006)

iam interested but iam in north carolina so hit me back


----------



## Cugel (Dec 14, 2006)

*Very Interested*

My job moved me to Warner Robins and away from my regular group a couple of years ago. I'd love to join a new group and start playing again


----------

